# Reserved waterfowl draw results



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

0 for 1. I still have to check others in my group!



GabeSki said:


> Where are the results? i thought they mailed out a post card


PM sent GabeSki.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Dead Bird said:


> well this is my issue... I really like Guage.... and Pilsner is blind.... so lets go...


I would enjoy that john! I will ask gauge when I get home but I am sure he would want to go! 


"StinkFinger"


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

i got in....2 in last 3 years...


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Strike out....better luck next year I guess.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

0-4 so if anyone needs a ride I'm fully rigged to hunt the flats!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

Harsens 2nd day pm our group went 1-4

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Outdoors Fool (Mar 27, 2011)

successful! opening AM at srsga


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

For the 18th year "Sorry". 

However the first timer was successful, FP Sat am.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Two partys of four. Zip for harsens.


----------



## Shotgun Willie (Oct 4, 2009)

1 for 6 2nd day AM Shiawassee


----------



## rjmacker (Sep 3, 2011)

Our group hit Fish Point opening am and second day am!!!! But personally I'm still 0 for 8 in my career!!


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

2-6 for the youth hunt at harsens


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

1 for 3 - PM youth at Fish Point


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

I am 0 for the last 16 years....

However, our group pulled opening am at fish point and second day afternoon at fish point. I am glad someone in my family is lucky! Life is good!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

I assume you need to apply in order to get drawn.....LOL. I'm going to stick with what I've always done.........private land.


----------



## mholland (Sep 18, 2008)

1 for 2 for the 2nd year in a row. Opening day PM youth SRSGA. Last year was my daughters first year and she got in. This year was my turn, first in 20 yrs.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

1 for 6 in our crew. second day am at fp. The silent auction and butt kissing can start now. Im not picking anyone, they will do the picking for me:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## bambam1 (Sep 9, 2010)

2nd day a.m. fish point 2 years in a row!!


----------



## TheWrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Not to shabby 2-3.


----------



## akmountainman (May 11, 2005)

1 0f 4 for Fish Point 1st day PM youth hunt


----------

